# Heat Press Hot Fix rhinestones on 100% Polyester Microfleece



## dopeytk4 (Dec 11, 2012)

A customer has proved a 'Danskin' Hooded Jacket made of 100% Polyester, Microfleece material. The customer would like a Rhinestone (Hot Fix) design on it. Can you use a Heat Press machine with this material without burning the fibers? 
My wife and I have only recently started our business and so far have only had orders for cotton or cotton/polyester shirts. Any help on this would be appreciated before I ruin the jacket.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

You may want to try pressing a small sample before pressing an expensive jacket. Might try the fabric store for an end-of-bolt, scrap, or swatch of some sort. Depending on the loft of the fabric, and the size of your rhinestones, a rhinestone design might get lost on such fabric. Good luck!


----------

